# Tides may be all time low



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Thought it was low a few days ago. Took chickengirl to Louis by boat for dinner a few hours ago (yes nothing but the best for the love of my life) and when I got home as I was trying to get the boat in the sling I bumped my head under the dock as I tried to reach for the top of the piers.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like a good time to clean out under the slip.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

They can get lower. Just hand around awhile chickenboy.


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

Remember when Hurricane Rita went in Lake Charles?
The sustained north wind dropped the water 6 feet.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Don't understand--supposed to be flooding the world since the polar ice caps are melting, per certain factions!


----------



## RACK EM UP 31 (Jan 9, 2010)

TXXpress said:


> They can get lower. Just hand around awhile chickenboy.


Haha thought it was funny when everyone was posting about the lows like they had never seen them before. Then I remembered that not everyone grew up doing this. Tight lines! Go Texans!


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> Haha thought it was funny when everyone was posting about the lows like they had never seen them before. Then I remembered that not everyone grew up doing this. Tight lines! Go Texans!


Yep..You are a very lucky kid to have grown up doing this.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

One of my fears is if it gets any lower they may find my ex-wife. 
My biggest fear is she may be still alive. h:


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

jm423 said:


> Don't understand--supposed to be flooding the world since the polar ice caps are melting, per certain factions!


They ARE melting, scienceboy, it's just not anthropomorphic like some factions would have you think. Glad to help!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

still got 2 hours before it hits the low.Some of those folks in the ditch are gonna get stuck.


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

Tailshot said:


> They ARE melting, scienceboy, it's just not anthropomorphic like some factions would have you think. Glad to help!


Lol...x2. They've been melting for the last ~10k yrs or so since the last ice age.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

time to go pick up some good oysters.....


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm in POC right now and the water level is so low, I think the I found I Fell In's wife


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> I'm in POC right now and the water level is so low, I think the I found I Fell In's wife


 Did you CPR her?


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

i didn't have enough cable on my hoist to get my boat in the water last week.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

reeltimer said:


> Did you CPR her?


I'm thinking skin mount


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> I'm in POC right now and the water level is so low, I think the I found I Fell In's wife


There is a reward you know. That is if you move her to deeper water. :dance:
Happy New Years ! And may all of our ex-wives never be found.
:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

I Fall In said:


> There is a reward you know. That is if you move her to deeper water. :dance:
> Happy New Years ! And may all of our ex-wives never be found.
> :cheers::cheers::cheers:


LMAO.....cheers to ya...!

.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Please send pics....


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Look at the upside. They could be too high


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I was wondering where my boat went!! thanx...


----------



## eyc0r (Apr 1, 2010)

gman1772 said:


> Look at the upside. They could be too high


Whoa! Good point...

Selkirk Island was a 30 second boat ride on the way there and a 30 minute adventure through the pasture on the way back after that North wind all night...


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> I'm in POC right now and the water level is so low, I think the I found I Fell In's wife


Dang, you know she was a "mean one" when the crabs won't touch her...

:biggrin:


----------

